# bob cat guns



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

what are the best calibers for bobcats? i want a gun that will kill a bagder, bobcat, and coyotes with not so much fur damage maybe a 204 ruger or 17 hornet or 22 hornet something like that. does anybody have any advice?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

.17 Fireball


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Get the 204 and don't ever look back and wish you had gone another way !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Another vote for the 204 !!


----------



## corcormcdeegypants (Oct 7, 2012)

i got my first coyote with a 22 hornet. its kinda risky cause you need near-perfect shot placement but if its a good shooter then go for it.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I like my .204, but I saw this pretty little thing and it shoots a .223! I think I'm in love, and I hope to have her some day!


----------

